# Fiducial Markers Placement Breast



## bennieyoung (Aug 20, 2009)

I work for a General Surgeon and he placed fiducial markers in the breast of a patient seen in our office.  Are there any CPT codes to cover this?  I can find one for prostate but I haven't found anything for breast. Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## Donna Younes (Aug 24, 2009)

If used following partial mastectomy we use 19296. If a button or tube type see 19298. Hope this helps


----------



## JSYLVAIN (Sep 1, 2009)

We use 19296 for balloon catheter placement. 19298 is also for catheter placement.  Sounds more like you are just putting in a marker, so I would use 19295 clip placement, if done with another procedure.


----------

